# Respiratory



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

That's when they sneeze and become lethargic right? If so I have two mice with a respiratory illness. I have heard it doesn't just go away...it needs medicine. I live in New Zealand. Where can I get my medicine and any idea how much it costs? THANKS SO MUCH!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Kept on wood shavings at place I got them from and it fairly damp conditions. Also clicking all the time


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Also if they have a respiratory illness can it be spread on to babies? I really need to breed from her ASAP she is first ginger I have seen in my whole life where I live and I really want to work on curing her. How long does it take to get her cured


----------



## L&amp;CLove (Mar 6, 2014)

You REALLY should consider her health first, not if she can bred. Get them to a vet ASAP, if left untreated, it can get really bad.

For now, keep them in a low traffic area, put a heating pad (wrapped in a towel, so it doesn't get too hot) under half of their tank/cage whatever you have and set it to low. Their body is focusing on getting better, so they need warmth. Make sure they both have easy access to food and water, that their cage isn't difficult to get through.

I hope someone can help you with cost, but if you're willing to breed, you should have enough money for a vet trip.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I will give her a proper assessment today to make sure it isn't something else but yes thanks


----------



## What'sausername (Mar 4, 2014)

My hamster died of this. I can get very serious! change the bedding and if you have anything to help you breathe have them breathe it in for a while to help their lungs open up. Keep in ming that only works if their condition isn't too serious..


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I believe they do not have a respiratory problem as upon further assessment they only coughed about once maybe just a cold  will still clean cages of course


----------



## L&amp;CLove (Mar 6, 2014)

Miceandmore64 said:


> I believe they do not have a respiratory problem as upon further assessment they only coughed about once maybe just a cold  will still clean cages of course


Mice are very good at hiding their illnesses, you really should keep a close eye for them. You never know if they're still suffering. Make sure they don't sleep on soiled bedding, are eating, drinking and playing. This concerns me because you said they were sneezing and lethargic. Now it's gone? Did you not see correctly or something? Mice don't have colds. There is no such thing for them. It's URIs, mites,lice, pneumonia etc.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I rea mice get colds...of course I will keep a eye on them  I have a concern about one if the foods I am feeding my mice so I have almost run out them am changing diet as the current one is horrible but I have been researching alot into that and it may be the bedding, I have since switched to HA.y (I often use shredded newspaper) I believe it may be either food or past breeder (almost 100% sure it was guy I got them from they were same guy and e used wood shavings that were soiled and bad conditions but I couldn't leave them there)


----------



## L&amp;CLove (Mar 6, 2014)

Miceandmore64 said:


> I rea mice get colds...of course I will keep a eye on them  I have a concern about one if the foods I am feeding my mice so I have almost run out them am changing diet as the current one is horrible but I have been researching alot into that and it may be the bedding, I have since switched to HA.y (I often use shredded newspaper) I believe it may be either food or past breeder (almost 100% sure it was guy I got them from they were same guy and e used wood shavings that were soiled and bad conditions but I couldn't leave them there)


Make sure to introduced the food slowly, not at all once, to avoid upset tummies. So 1/4 new, 3/4 old, when the bowl empties, 1/2 new, 1/2 old, when it empties again, 3/4 new, 1/4 old and when it empties after that, you can do all new and dump the old stuff. What is the food you're switching them to?

Paper is the safest bedding for them, they're not at all allergic to paper. It has the lowest risk of allergies compared to other beddings. Hay can be tricky, you have to bake or freeze it to get rid of parasites. It's the number one carrier for them. BUT it does help eliminate odor.

It may not be you, these things just happen. Sounds like it could have been who you got them from. How are they today? How's their activity? Are they eating, drinking, playing?


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

mice cannot get colds, tha is a myth


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

They are doing well today  Ok I will get food sorted not sure what im switchi to yet but im working on it in next few days


----------



## L&amp;CLove (Mar 6, 2014)

Miceandmore64 said:


> They are doing well today  Ok I will get food sorted not sure what im switchi to yet but im working on it in next few days


Brown's Tropical Hamster/Gerbil Mix is what I use and it's excellent. Just take out the peanuts, corn, and striped sunflower seeds. I do the raisins too, but you don't have to.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Sorry I have usually 10-30 mice at a time so I mix my own as its much cheaper am more protein less fat!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Happy to know both mice are all better rather strange!


----------

